# Strange Sleeping Sickness in Kazakhstan



## Sgt_Gath (Dec 17, 2014)

Villagers in Kazakhstan Are Falling Asleep En Masse for No Apparent Reason




> *Villagers in Kazakhstan Are Falling Asleep En Masse for No Apparent Reason*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, this is creepy as Hell. 

I've heard of similar mass outbreaks of explainable behavioral illnesses in the past.

Dancing Plague of 1518 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

However, this is the first time I've heard of something like this happening in the modern era.


----------



## skye (Dec 17, 2014)

I wouldn't mind having that.... In fact I would welcome that "sleepy sickness" in the wee hours of the night!

You see....I'm a bit of an insomniac.


----------



## Alex. (Dec 17, 2014)

skye said:


> I wouldn't mind having that.... In fact I would welcome that "sleepy sickness" in the wee hours of the night!
> 
> You see....I'm a bit of an insomniac.


I have a cure .... seems to me that people fall asleep just a few minutes after I start talking.


----------



## Alex. (Dec 17, 2014)

"many locals believe toxic wind may be behind the mystery."


Mysterious sleeping illness sweeps small Kazakhstan village - 9news.com.au

I see these people have met my brother.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 18, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> Villagers in Kazakhstan Are Falling Asleep En Masse for No Apparent Reason
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmm.  Has Maleficent been there?


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 18, 2014)

Whenever I have trouble falling off to sleep I talk to my wife..


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Dec 18, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Hmmm.  Has Maleficent been there?



Oh no! Angelina Jolie's acting strikes again!


----------

